

The Stupidest bike lane in america - yummyfajitas
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid271557392?bctid=1475273846

======
Hates_
WTF? That's nothing compared to UK cycle lanes...

[http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-
mo...](http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pete.meg/wcc/facility-of-the-
month/May2008.htm)

------
Tichy
I can beat that easily (in Germany). Plenty of bike lanes where it is actually
much more dangerous to use the bike lane than to just drive on the road.

------
metaforth
Seems completely unrelated to HN.

